# Just have to shout this out...I have baby crystals!



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I am over the Moon! I am just sooooo excited as I was filling another tank with water next to my crystal tank I noticed something jump so here I thought it was a bug or something in my tank  Got the magnifier out and Gee Whiz its a baby crystal shrimp!!! 

So I started looking around the rest of the tank (kinda hard right now cause I have algae growing on the front glass, just in case any babies arrived) and wow there are quite a few of them. 

OK so they are not higher grades only 3 bands, but it looks like I might have both red and black ones or maybe my eyes need rechecking  They are crawling all over the subwassertang and the dragon lace rock, so Im guessing this must be their first day from under the rock. This is where Mamma has been hiding for weeks only coming out occassionally to grab some food and then back under there.

I believe they are hers, as she is a 3 band too. The next one though is a Mosura and a Hino both berried after the other one, so maybe another few weeks for those to appear.

Ive counted 15 of them so far....is this a good count or small for a first time mother?

Wow...I NEVER thought I would ever be able to raise these due to all the high PH and stuff, but obviously they like their tank.

Sorry but pictures are just not going to be for a while yet....my camera needs a new memory card and I want to give them a bit of a headstart in life before I subject them to flashing lights of a camera. But I will get some.

Yayyyy!


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Congrats Anna! Thats such great news! 15 sounds like a good group of shrimplettes! 
I saw one of my crs jump on another crs the other night so Im hoping for babies too someday


----------



## Cornputer (Dec 28, 2010)

WOW Congrats with the shrimplets Anna. I too have a few berried mammas; 2 of them I got from you. Wish me luck. Take good care of the babies.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Wow Shane that's great...that means the Mosura Eros worked...I dosed the tank when I first brought them in, so they must have mated after that and then I delivered them to you the next day.

Hey we will all be having babies at the same time...yahoo!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

OH I have some earthworm powder...I can bring you some for the pending babies along with some plants and your Hinos on Saturday.


----------



## Cornputer (Dec 28, 2010)

Oh man you're spoiling me Anna  Greatfully accepted.

Eros must have surely done it. Either that or the new fluval stratum. I noticed at least 2 shrimps molted, then bangggg!!! One day I found 1 berried female, then another the following day.

Let me know when you're coming on Saturday. I'm flexible.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Well I wasn't too enamored of this Eros, but maybe it does work as they say it does...will have to wait and see.

No problem, I like to help people out if I can. I have lots of it, so I can spare some. 

I think on the whole the CRS really like the Fluval substrate, whatever is in it they enjoy picking over it all the time.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Congrats on new shrimpies!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Congrats on the little ones


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Congrats on the new baby crystals


----------



## RONY11 (Jan 6, 2011)

Bettaforu I'm happy for u 
Congrats


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Here is another mamma in waiting. I like her red legs


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I think one of my other mammas may have had her babies too, I saw one of them bent double doing something on the rock yesterday...she might have been kicking them off one at a time! Couldn't see too clearly cause theres too much algae on the front glass, so it makes seeing in very blurry!

I counted 30 babies this morning, all are eating fine and crawling all over the bottom picking at the food that's left after the biggies eat. 

So far they seem to be doing good. Hard to tell what grade they will be as I read you can't see anything until they are up a bit. Right now they all just look like tiny candy canes!  I can see how people get addicted to them, they are just precious!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yaay, I just saw at least 5 baby HINOS in my tank! Mamma TT is also berried again, wow what a gal. Still waiting on my Mosura to give birth, she looks like a balloon! 

The babies are crawling up my glass eating the algae and all over the dragon rocks where there is algae growing too, and I noticed they are getting bigger


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Newborn Mosura gals babies seen today! I have one that looks like it might be a Mosura...lot of white on it. I purchased 2 very nice ones from Kin a few months back and this one of the Mammas.

I think they are all hiding in my subwassertang  The other babies are growing like crazy!


----------

